# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Κέρκυρα (1) [Κρήτη - Lizard, Kriti, Kerkyra (1)]

## Nicholas Peppas

Πλοιο των Δεστουνη και Γιαννουλατου.




> IDNo: 1084326 Year: 1881
> Name: LIZARD Keel: 
> Type: Cargo ship Launch Date: 16.5.81
> Flag: GBR Date of completion: 
> Tons: 411 Link: 1596
> DWT: Yard No: 167
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: Country of build: GBR
> Beam: Builder: Blackwood & Gordon
> ...


Το πλοιο _Κερκυρα_, πρωην *Lizard*, εχει ηδη αναφερθει εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...77&postcount=9. Ηταν ενα πλοιο της εταιρειας _Κουρτζη_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54133 με το ονομα *Κρητη* (1884−1904) που ηλθε στα χερια της εταιρειας _Δεστουνη−Γιαννουλατου_ το 1904 και εγινε φορτηγο το 1912.

Το 1907 εγιναν μεγαλες διαμαχες μεταξυ του *Πελοποννησος* της εταιρειας _Γουδη_ και του *Κερκυρα* της εταιρειας _Δεστουνη−Γιαννουλατου_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=10 που οδηγησαν σε συγκρουση των δυο πλοιων!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Tο 1907 πηγαμε να χασουμε πολυ κοσμο λογω ενος συναγωνισμου του *Πελοποννησος* του Γουδη και του *Κερκυρα* του _Δεστουνη−Γιαννουλατου_ το οποιον ηταν 411 τοννων, ανηκε παλαιοτερα στον _Κουρτζη_ (με το ονομα *Κρητη*) και δεν εχει παρουσιασθει σ' αυτες τις σελιδες ακομη, εκτος απο εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...F5%F1%F4%E6%E7 και εδω.

Kourtzi.jpg



_Kerkyra_ SS was a Greek Cargo Steamer of 411 tons built in 1881 by Blackwood & Gordon, Paisley and Port Glasgow, Yard No 167 for G & J Burns, Glasgow as the LIZARD SS. She was powered by a steam compound direct acting vertical 25"/48" stroke 100hp engine. Engines by shipbuilder. She had several owners. 1884 Nav. a Vapeur Egee, Istanbul renamed CRETE. 1904 Destouni & Yannoulatos, Piraeus renamed KERKYRA. 1912 Nav. a Vapeur Ionienne (G.Yannoulato Freres), Piraeus, Greece. On the 19th JUne 1917 she was torpedoed and sunk by K.u.K submarine U-4 in the Gulf of Taranto about 12 miles SW of Gallipoli, when on route from Taranto for Corfu with a cargo of cattle and petrol.  	 	 
Πηγη:  http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?58573


Για να δουμε τωρα την διαμαχη που δημιουργηθηκε μεταξυ των δυο εταιρειων

Πρωτα αρθρο της 14ης Σεπτεμβριου 1907 απο το Εμπρος.

19070914 Kerkyra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και μετα, η διαμαχη της 15ης Σεπτεμβριου 1907, παλιν απο το Εμπρος. Για να συμπληρωσουμε την εικονα, πρεπει να πουμε οτι οταν η _Ατμοπλοια Γουδη_ ελεγε για το *Πελοποννησος* οτι δεν ηταν παλιο, το πλοιο ηταν ηδη 44 ετων.

19070915 Kerkyra1.jpg
19070915 Kerkyra2.jpg
19070915 Kerkyra3.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Νίκο θέλω τη βοήθειά σου :

Μπορεί το εικονιζόμενο *LIZARD* να είναι το αναφερόμενο ??

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Lizard-03.html

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sv1xv

> Μπορεί δε το εικονιζόμενο LIZARD να είναι το αναφερόμενο ??


Το εικονιζόμενο έχει σημαία του Βασιλικού Ναυτικού, μάλλον πρέπει να είναι η κανονιοφόρος HMS Lizard (1886-1905).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ταξιδια με το μικρο *Κερκυρα* στην Ανατολικη Μεσογειο γυρω στο 1910

Απο το βιβλιο Aegean Days του J. Irving Mannatt,  Houghton and Miflin Co, Boston, 1914

Το βιβλιο ειναι μια σειρα ταξιδιωτικων αναμνησεων απο το 1890 μεχρι το 1913 και αναφερεται σε πολλα ελληνικα επιβατηγα της εποχης εκεινης


K1.jpg

K3.jpg
K4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Κερκυρα_ της Ιονικης Ατμοπλοιας εκανε την αγονη γραμμη Ηπειρου και Αλβανιας τον Οκτωβριο 1914..  Τι λιμανια!  Σαγιαδα, Μορνος, Αυλωνα και Δυρραχιο.

19141002 Kerkyra.jpg

----------

